# 3 rail ives



## rdmtgm (Jul 27, 2011)

I just aquired a box full of three rail g scale track. There a four switches made by ives. about 25 curves that are made by Ives, American flyer, and lionel. and a few straights. And a large trestle that says American flyer. This all looks very old and may not be of any use to anyone. Just looking for some information about this stuff.
Thanks Randy


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

The three rail track you have there is not G gauge. I believe that if you measure the distance between the rails you will find that it is larger than the 45 mm we know as G gauge track. The rolling stock does approximate G scale stuff however.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Randy 

At one point Ives made Ga 0 [1 1/4" ga], Ga 1 [1 3/4" ga] and Std Ga [2 1/8"] track and cars. The Ga 1 and Std Ga cars were the same, just had different wheel sets. Based on your description of a "mixed bag" of Ives, Lionel and Flyer track that all works together, I would suggest it is really Standard gauge 2 1/8" because Lionel NEVER did Ga 1.


----------



## rdmtgm (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help. It is the standard gauge.


----------

